# Salt Fork Water level.



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Went to the Fork today to try and find some Eyes. Put in at the Morning Glory ramp. What there is left of it. They have the lake down enough there isnt a foot of water at the end of the ramp. Had to use the trolling motor to get to deeper water then it was fun trying to get the boat loaded up when we were done!! If you go you may want to use the cabin ramp. Just be careful you dont back off the end of the ramp!! The fish were biting a little for us. Got the usual amount of Whites and a few Channels along with a couple nice Saugeyes. All taken on Vibes!!!. Was told Seneca is really down also!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thaks for the report! thinking I-WALL-I and I will be there soon(sunday maybe) guess we'll plan to launch at cabins...last year we were able to use morning glory all winter...kinda bites coming from the north...its alot farther to cabins by truck!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I hate putting in there also. Gotta drive halfway thru the park to get there then ya gotta watch you dont drop off the end of the ramp. Saw a guy do that once and even a tow truck had a heck of a time pulling him out!!! But if they start biting I will give it a shot anyways!!! With not much rain this fall they have really dropped it down this year!!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Tiny!! Good to know, we plan on Sunday... hope to see ya out there again, its that time of year! Any colors that are hot?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I will add my two cents regarding water level. I fished Salt Fork on 11/21/12. I have a 16' Polar Craft deep V fishing boat. I put in at the cabin ramps. I was kinda shocked how low the water level was. It was definitely interesting getting the boat in and out by myself. Good thing there was not one other person using the ramp all day. Once I got out on the lake the water was very stained and dirty. More then normal. I was fishing for Crappie and tried several of my normal spots. Fished from 11AM-4PM. Only one spot had any fishing biting. All the fish were small. 7-9". No keepers. I was suprised how many people were staying at the cabins. I can't imagine fishing getting any better. maybe Sauugeye? Looks like that is it for me this year.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I keep saying I am not going back but I still do Babs!! LOL As far a color goes it seems the gold is the best or a bait with Gold on it!!! I think the water color has a lot to do with it. Have tried using anything from chrome-n-blue to firetiger but the golds seem to work best right now. Been trying anything from 3/4oz down to 1/4oz baits and the 3/8oz seem to be what the fish want also. Gotta work all weekend but will prob be back out Wed. or Thur. next week to give it another shot!! Good luck all!!! Also the surface temp down in the dam area was 42.4 when I was out there.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like sunday it is!!! guess i better get a few gold in 3/8 oz!! usually stick with 1/4 oz, maybe the like the faster drop??? care to share water depth on were ya got the eyes? anyone know if saltfork outdoors is open early sunday???


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I headed across the lake from the ramp and ran into a large school of shad and started right there. The shad arent balled up real tight yet and they were just scattered everywhere. I just dropped down in them in about 24-25fow and started fishing, just following the shad!!! All the usual spots I normally fish havent produced 1 single Eye yet this fall. Dont really know whats up with the fishing but something is different this year for some reason. Just been a bad year. Down around the dam area I graphed the whole place and didnt find one single ball of shad anywhere!!!!! Seems like they are all from the ramp back towards the cabin area!!


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I must have missed something, why are they pulling saltfork down, I have fished it since 95 not so much in the past 5 years but they never pulled it down in the winter that I can remember other then when they did the repairs on the dam..


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Stopped at the dam launch today. WOW ain't see the water that low since the dam repair a few years ago. Saw one boat out in cove far end from dam. They had to put in at cabins because it was almost dry at dam launch.

God I hope they (OFG) keep the water at a constant level thought winter this year. 2 years ago right when the ice was right to out get out on the dumb arsses let out 3 feet of water out and spoiled ice fishing. It was dangerous trying to get out on flat ice.

I know most of you guys don't do the ice thing. Just saying it's one more stupid thing the state does without fisherman in mind at Saltfork.

Saltfork now is'nt even in the top 20 state lakes in Ohio for Walleye/Saugeye per their own web site. Guess it's a pot luck lake.


----------

